# Introducing new Burmilla kitten to adult Burmese



## Captain Jack (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all,

On Saturday, we took delivery of a 3 month old Burmilla/Asian boy, called Bernie. He's absolutely adorable but regularly loses his mind - he's so energetic and runs around the house like something possessed! We keep taking turns playing with him as he just doesn't stop. When he does, he crashes out like a log - usually on the nearest lap!










Anyway... we also have a house resident in form of a 9.5 year old Burmese female, called Mo. I don't post a lot but I did mention in the past here that her brother, Bud, passed away after an argument with a car a year and a half ago. Them two couldn't have been closer - they cuddled and played with each other all the time and, more importantly, kept each other company when we are at work.

Since bringing Bernie home, Mo has turned into a hissy beast - any sight of him and she hisses and growls at him. I know it's only been 2 days but I thought I'd see what I can do to help her accept him. All he wants to do is play and sometimes runs past Mo without even realising it. We are currently keeping them in separate rooms overnight - Mo is with us and Bernie is downstairs. I try to make sure that I play with both Bernie and Mo - preferably at the same time - and also try to transfer Bernie's smell onto Mo by stroking her after playing with him. Or after he had his nap on my lap. She also likes climbing up on top of the kitchen cabinets(!) and sleep above the Aga (nice and warm up there) - it's also become her observation post where she watches Bernie from above, with a yowl/hiss or two in his direction.

So... what can I do? I read something about clicker training in the past but can't find anything definitive now. Eventually I want them to become close, like Mo was with Bud but realise that it might not be possible?

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Captain Jack - Bernie is very cute and handsome! 

Being realistic the most one can ever aim for when introducing a new cat or kitten to a resident cat, is that the two cats will at least grow to tolerate each other in time so they can share a home without ill will. If you achieve anything more than that then it is a pure *bonus! *Particularly as Mo has been accustomed to being an only cat for the past 18 mths.

Now that Mo and Bernie have met face to face and spent time in the same room, there is no need to bother about transferring their scents to each other, as that is a procedure that comes earlier in the introduction process. In any case you will have the scent of both cats all over your hands and clothes so they will automatically smell each other every time you touch them.

Cats are very territorial creatures as you know, and very protective of their resources. So the main thing to concentrate on now is ensuring you are providing multiple resources so Mo does not feel there is competition for her resources from Bernie.

Resources for the cats are food, water bowls, litter trays, cat beds, cat scratching posts, scratch pads and mats, places to climb to safely, hidey holes e.g. igloo beds or even cardboard boxes tucked away behind the sofa etc.

So feeding-wise this translates into giving each cat a separate feeding station, either in separate rooms or at different heights in the same room, e.g. one cat on the floor and one cat on a table, counter top or shelf. Water bowls should be spread around the home in different areas.

The rule of thumb with litter trays is one per cat plus one, so there should be at least 3 large trays for 2 cats, but whilst you are going through the introduction process I would provide more than 3 trays, and 5 trays would be better. Spread them around the home, don't group them together. As time goes on I am sure you will be able to reduce the number to 3.

One of the cats' biggest resources is you. This means sharing your attention between the two cats so they both get a fair share. However, you also need to ensure Mo does not get any less attention from you than she us used to, e.g. if she is used to sitting on your lap at certain times that routine should be sacrosanct and Bernie must not be allowed to push in and take her place. Likewise Bernie must not be permitted to take over any of Mo's favourite cat beds or sleeping spots (e.g. above the Aga ).

As you will know one of the most important kinds of attention you can give your cats (apart from stroking them, feeding them and petting them) is playing with them. Whist it may be ideal in principle to get the two of them playing with you at the same time, my view is that it is too early for that, though it is certainly possible it will happen eventually. For the moment whilst Mo is still so wary and mistrustful of Bernie I would play with the two cats separately, so Mo feels her resource (you) is protected.. In any case Bernie will need several hours of vigorous interactive play every day to help him use up his energy, whereas Mo being older will not need so much.

As you have had Bernie such a short time I would keep a safe room set up for him for a few weeks, so you have somewhere to put him for set periods during at times in the day so Mo can have the rest of the house to herself. That way she gets a respite from the stress of the presence of the new arrival. It is also good that you are keeping the cats separate at night, and Mo is with you, as usual..

I do hope things progress well and you can make the integration process as stress free as possible for both cats, particularly Mo, as a lot is being asked of her to share her home with a newcomer


----------

